# Mesh



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2014)

Where do you guys get mesh to glue on the enclosure ?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Feb 2, 2014)

I get mine at the local craft store, and it works really well. I was also able to find some really fine stuff that fruit flies couldn't get through.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Feb 2, 2014)

Walmart sells nylon meshy fabric,and Joanne Fabrics does as well,these work very well,anywhere with fabric will have some thin mesh,or hardware stores have the rubber and Fiberglass/Metal variations you could use as well for larger species and adults,hope that helps


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 2, 2014)

You can use panty hose in a pinch.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2014)

If I glue the panty hose on the side will my mantis have better grip


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 2, 2014)

Yup


----------



## Ranitomeya (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, but make sure it's pulled tightly and glued on well so that it does not sag and catch on their tarsi when they attempt to climb on it.


----------

